# contador bcd asincrono hasta 999



## SeRjFoRiUs (Nov 14, 2007)

buenas noches estoy haciendo un contador bcd asíncrono y es que me e quedado atrancado , e llegado a crear este

he conseguido que llege desde 0 hasta 9 y ser reinicie ahora lo que tendria que hacer son 3 bloques como este, pero lo que nose es interconectarlo para que cada vez que el primero llegue a 10 se active un pulso en el otro, y asi y mientras se vaya guardando el dato en cada display


gracias por tdo


----------



## SeRjFoRiUs (Nov 14, 2007)

para que veais de que no es un post de que venga ala que no busca y quieren que se lo den todo echo,jaja no no es asi, me lo estoy intentando currar simplemente que es que hay puntos a los que no llego, y bueno con esto os paso la sigiente imagen de como va mi circuito



antes lo que no sabia realizar era para aver como me llevaba una información al otro circuito igual y que me fuera sumando uno cada vez que llegara a 10, pues bien lo que hice fue cojer una puerta nand de dos entradas, una entrada la e llevado a la patilla 1 y la otra la e llevado a la patilla 8,para que cuando el circuito este a 9 mande un impulso al otro circuito y me sume uno, puesto que si la conecto para cuando este a 10 hay un problema y es que el 10 por si solo no se representa ni con los leds antes de llegar a 10 coje y se pone a 0 entonces bien lo coji a 9 por lo mismo, el problema es que ahora en el otro circuito va genial pero cuando llega al numero 79, el 80 ya no me lo hace coje y se pone a 00 y el siguiente numero todo bien hasta que llega a 79, por que puede ser esto que es lo que estoy haciendo mal

saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 14, 2007)

Lo que decís es que cuando llega al 79 no salta al 80 sino que hace 79->00->80, cierto?.
Si es así seguramente ese 00 que comentás aparece por un tiempo muy corto, supongo que estás simulando y te ape.

Na momento, todo lo que dije antes no sirve.
Viendo el circuito veo que al grupo de la izquierda le conectaste las entradas JK de los flip-flops a lo que viene de una nand que está arriba (entre los leds) que a su vez viene del grupo de flip-flops de la derecha.
Eso no lo tendrías que conectar a las entradas JK, sino a la entrada de reloj del primer flip flop del grupo (de la izquierda).
Las entradas JK dejalas a +5V como hiciste con el grupo de flip-flops de la derecha.

Ademas esa and de arriba se activa cuando aparece Q3Q2Q1Q0=1001 (9 decimal) y debería activarse cuando  es = 1010 (10 decimal); es decir, sería igual a lo que hace la nand con la que "reseteás" (es una mala expresión, pero es clara) los flip-flops.

Entonces, habría que eliminar esa and de arriba, mandar el negador/inversor/compuerta not que le sigue a continuación de la nand de abajo, mandar la salida del negador al reloj del 1er flip-flop de la izquierda, y poner los JK de la izquierda a +5V.

Creo que ahí debería andar (ya me perdí un poco yo mismo con tanto bla bla).

Suerte


----------



## SeRjFoRiUs (Nov 15, 2007)

mil gracias   funciona perfect  Ardogan, muchas gracias, era eso lo del pulso del reloj el gran problema,jeje ahora ya me voy a poner a hacer la memoria y listo   
dejo la foto del circuito completo y ya funcionando para que este post quede finalizado correctamente


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 15, 2007)

Me alegro molto. 
Lo milagroso es que entendieras el lindo barullo de palabras que hice, jaja.

Saludos


----------



## SeRjFoRiUs (Nov 15, 2007)

jajajj, tranki lo entendi a la perfect, morto grache


----------



## electrotattoo (Sep 9, 2008)

Gracias maestros, no sabia como conectarlos entre si, nosotros utilizamos el simulador Ktechlab para Ubuntu y esto funciona a la perfección....


----------



## alex perez (Oct 16, 2008)

hola, estoy realizando un circuito para el acople de dos variables analogas y dos digitales, esto es con el fin de conectar un sensor distinto en cada variable, mi duda es si puedo acoplar el sistema con el contador fotoelectrico  que proponen en :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm

por favor quisiera saberlo por que este proyecto es importante, ¿¿puedo utilizar un multiplexor 151 y acoplar todo el sistema?


----------



## electrotattoo (Oct 16, 2008)

Si hay como acoplar estas dos partes, funcionan perfectamente yo lo hice, en la parte que proponen en el texto adjunto la del generador de pulsos debe ser el clock del contador que proponen en este foro, en mi caso a mas de esto le agrege un circuito que controle la velocidad de un motor esto lo hice con un PWM (Modulador por ancho de pulso) y como resultado tuve un circuito que cuente las revoluciónes de un motor... Me sirvio para pasar mi semenstre....


----------



## erickarroyo (Nov 8, 2008)

hola a todos ; estoy realizando el contador fotoelectrico pero no consigo en ninguna tienda electronica el integrado 4553 que es un contador bcd de 3 digitos pero ya que no lo consigo quiero implementar el conteo hasta 999 si alguien me facilita algun otro intyegrado o un diagrama para este contador se los agradezco... sin embargo estoy diseñandolo a ver como me va ...


----------

